# Cost of beer in Queretaro, San Juan del Rio, and Tequisquiapan?



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cost at a bar? restaurant? Grocery store?


Thanks!!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cchristian35 said:


> Cost at a bar? restaurant? Grocery store?
> 
> Thanks!!


That one question goes to me!
I'm not in Queretaro today, but will be back tomorrow and have dinner with friends, I'll let you know!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be specific on the price of Troll Soup.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cchristian35 said:


> Cost at a bar? restaurant? Grocery store?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Are you planning to choose a place to live in Mexico based on the cost of beer?


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm planning to open a brewery and brewpub in Tequis and am currently writing my business plan. I need to know what I'll be able to charge to ensure I can forecast revenue and costs (with some degree of accuracy).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cchristian35 said:


> I'm planning to open a brewery and brewpub in Tequis and am currently writing my business plan. I need to know what I'll be able to charge to ensure I can forecast revenue and costs (with some degree of accuracy).


Good luck with your plans. I wonder how complicated it is to get permission to run a business in Mexico . . .


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

cchristian35 said:


> I'm planning to open a brewery and brewpub in Tequis and am currently writing my business plan. I need to know what I'll be able to charge to ensure I can forecast revenue and costs (with some degree of accuracy).


Cheap bottled or canned Beer go for 13-20 pesos at the grocery store or OXXO/7-Eleven

Micro or imported go for 15-45 pesos a bottle in the same places

Restaurants charge a little more, maybe 25- 50% markup depending on the type and quality of beer....also if its draft (.25 liter, .5 liter, or if you want to get plowed, 1 liter growlers)

What type beer are you selling? Micro Brew? Your own recipe? 

There was a place in Monterrey that was an ok Brew Pub restaurant called Sierra Madre Brewing Company...they make their own beer and last time I was there it was in the 50-100 peso range depending on the size of the pour.


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have my own recipe. Thanks for the input, Connor. 

It won't be difficult opening a business in Mexico. My wife is a Mexican citizen. I'm partnering with my father in law who is a Mexican citizen and already has a few businesses in San Luis Potosí.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

cchristian35 said:


> I have my own recipe. Thanks for the input, Connor.
> 
> It won't be difficult opening a business in Mexico. My wife is a Mexican citizen. I'm partnering with my father in law who is a Mexican citizen and already has a few businesses in San Luis Potosí.


No problem. Good luck with the business.

One question....most middle and upper Mexicans I know are picky about beer and the taste if they enjoy a good micro brew, however the lower class will drink about anything including Modelo and Gallo...they would never be caught buying a 30+ peso beer....they simply cannot afford it

You need to know whom you are targeting, the fiscal demographic in the area, and adjust prices and tastes accordingly.


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I certainly understand. I don't intend on making beer for the purpose of competing against Modelo, Tecate, Etc. That's a war for which I'd be destined to lose. The target market is, without question, middle to upper class Mexicans and tourists. 

What was your question?


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

...in Tequis, the brewpub will probably only be open Friday-Sunday. Monday through Thursday will be dedicated to selling to restaurants, bars, and stores throughout QRO, DF, and San Juan del Rio


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cchristian35 said:


> ...in Tequis, the brewpub will probably only be open Friday-Sunday. Monday through Thursday will be dedicated to selling to restaurants, bars, and stores throughout QRO, DF, and San Juan del Rio


That might be what I have seen here. The expensive, by working class standards, bars and clubs that are very large and serve only botanas [chips, hotdogs and cheese cut into little pieces and covered in hot sauce etc. .. never caught on in the USA did it?] are closed Mon. to Thurs. here. Not all but most of the very large ones, not the regular sized ones with 20 or so tables. All clubs and bars I have peeped into have many flat screens very loud blaring either sports or videos.
I presume some have DJs later on and a dance floor.

I can´t understand why they need the volume anywhere near that loud in bars and clubs and even at bodas and quinceañeras ??? I might be tone deaf but not sound deaf.  Anyone know why?

These are clubs for "Juniors". College aged middle class or upper middle class.

I am not talking about clubs that have dancers, they are very large and open all the time and usually in the one area.


----------



## jbbarker (Dec 30, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Are you planning to choose a place to live in Mexico based on the cost of beer?


Sounds like a good economic indicator to me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I can´t understand why they need the volume anywhere near that loud in bars and clubs and even at bodas and quinceneras??? I might be tone deaf but not sound deaf.  Anyone know why?


I hate that too, Alan. A couple of years ago I attended a 90th birthday party for the mother of a Mexican friend. It was held at an elegant hall in Roma Norte in the DF. The band played really loud music even while we were eating, and it got louder when it was dancing time. No one seemed to mind but me. I think the concept of background music is alien to the Mexican mind.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I hate that too, Alan. A couple of years ago I attended a 90th birthday party for the mother of a Mexican friend. It was held at an elegant hall in Roma Norte in the DF. The band played really loud music even while we were eating, and it got louder when it was dancing time. No one seemed to mind but me. I think the concept of background music is alien to the Mexican mind.


I have been to places where even if your shout at a person at the table your are at you can only hear if less than about 2 feet from them too many times to remember; bodas, quinceañeras, wedding anniversaries, birthday parties, baptisms and still go back for more. The eating while the band blasts "dinner music" gives me the willies.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

conorkilleen said:


> Cheap bottled or canned Beer go for 13-20 pesos at the grocery store or OXXO/7-Eleven
> 
> Micro or imported go for 15-45 pesos a bottle in the same places
> 
> ...


Prices in Queretaro are as quoted above

I would recommend to open the brewery in Queretaro, Tequis and San Juan are not yet big enough for a business like that


----------

